# Microsoft Security Essentials Client Update Package - KB2544035 error



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

Recently, a Windows update arrived called Microsoft Security Essentials Client Update Package - KB2544035. Since then my computer started malfunctioning. Whenever, I try to install the update, everything goes fine, and then suddenly goes blank and the desktop returns (but the Windows update screen had closed). When I open Windows update, it shows that the aforesaid update is not installed. And when I try to open Microsoft Security Essentials shortcut on my desktop, the machine is not able to find it and asks to delete it. I cant even open Microsoft Security Essentials manually from Program files. Things return to normal on System Restore. But the Microsoft Security Essentials appears potentially unprotected and asks for a full system scan. But before the scan is complete the Microsoft Security Essentials screen closes and the desktop returns once again. And, once again, when I try to open Microsoft Security Essentials shortcut on my desktop, the machine is not able to find it.

This problem has occurred twice already, and Im very frustrated. I tried to full system scan in Safe Mode and that has not helped.

Please help.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you have a non-Windows firewall or anti-spyware running I suggest to disable that while trying the MSE update.


----------



## PlantGuy (Oct 20, 2008)

I had the same problem. I fixed it by downloading the upgrade directly from

http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/security_essentials/default.aspx

I assume that if you'd never had MSE installed, this would download the whole program. Since I already had MSE, it simply downloaded and installed the update. Everything works fine now.


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you for your replies..... 

Hello, TerryNet...  Well, I am having Avast alongside MSE...... It is an antivirus...Does that include a firewall too????? If yes, how do I disable it????? I can't find any "firewall settings" or anything similar in the interface....

PlantGuy  , I already have MSE installed. Yet the problem is there. Yet I can't install the update.


----------



## PlantGuy (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello Firebreather, You can't have both MSE and Avast running on the same system. You'll run into all kinds of problems, so the first thing you need to do is choose one or the other. I run Avast on most of my computers. I have MSE installed on two that have Windows 7. Personally I like Avast better. Pick one and uninstall the other. Reboot and see if that solves the problem.


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

Ok, I shall try that..... BTW, Avast 6 cannot detect newfolder.exe virus..... Is this normal?


----------



## PlantGuy (Oct 20, 2008)

I've been fortunate that none of my computers have ever been infected with newfolder.exe, otherwise known as the Sohanad virus. It is reportedly difficult to detect and remove by most AV products. One solution which has received good reviews can be downloaded from

http://www.brothersoft.com/srt---sohanad-removal-tool-90227.html

Another AV program that I frequently run manually is the free version of Malwarebytes.

http://www.malwarebytes.org/products/malwarebytes_free

I've never had a problem with it conflicting with either MSE or Avast when operated manually.


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow! That's wonderful! So, I guess its ok to run only MSE and Malwarebytes..... Then I would have to simply uninstall Avast... Right?

Can you plz give me some more advice? You see, I got to know of this virus when I inserted my friend's pen-drive in my computer. When I ran full system scan with MSE and Avast, both did not find any virus. But oddly, my hard disc space is depleted unusually fast these days. Is there any chance of my machine being infected as well?????


----------



## MSTS (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi, Mmmm! I too received similar results (as FIREBREATHER (29-Jul-2011, 04:19 PM) had described (almost word for word)) with the *Microsoft Security Essentials Client Update Package - KB2544035 error*. I have two PCs.

One is a DeskTop PC with WINDOWS XP 32 Bit, and the above *KB2544035* executed *SUCCESSFULLY*. The second one is a LapTop PC with WINDOWS 7 64 Bit, and the above *KB2544035* execution *FAILED*. When it FAILED I did notice somethings very strange. My DeskTop MSE ShortCut ICON was GONE and my Start Menu MSE ShortCut was ALSO GONE.

However, WINDOWS DEFENDER use to be ACTIVATED on both PCs, but I DE-ACTIVATED both and UN-INSTALLED both some time ago. I'm not sure why ONE *KB2544035* WORKED and ONE NOT WORKING, in addition to those MISSING (UnAccounted For) MSE ShortCut ICONS! WINDOWS DEFENDER does not appear anywhere in my Control Panel's INSTALL / REMOVE PROGRAMS in either PC, as it should be.

I decided to UN-INSTALL the LapTop PC's MicroSoft Security Essentials from my CONTROL PANEL. I RE-DOWNLOADED the MSE from MicroSoft's WebSite, and RE-INSTALLED the MSE. I then RE-DOWNLOADED any and all MSE DEFINITIONS, and then performed a QUICK SCAN. I have re-couped both my DeskTop and Start Menu MSE ShortCut ICONs.

I then RE-EXECUTED the MicroSoft UpDate (Windows UpDate) with my LapTop PC and the above *KB2544035* no longer appears as WANTING TO BE DOWNLOADED! I have no explanation(s)!


----------

